# Has anyone imported a vehicle from Germany?



## Clairek (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone imported a vehicle from Germany?

We are looking to buy a van (Mercedes Vito) or similar and understand it will be much cheaper to buy in Germany. I've done my homework on most of the import procedure and found out that commercial vehicles meeting certain criteria are exempt of import tax (way hay!)

I gather German license plates are registered to the owner and not the vehicle - how do you obtain plates to drive to Portugal and remain driving in Portugal until the matriculation process is complete?

I'm also not clear on insurance.

Any tips would be most welcome

Many thanks

Claire


----------

